# Orals lets hear it



## Phatbastard (Apr 23, 2012)

OK lets start some controversy! 

Tell me why u do or do not like/use them?

Whats your prefference and why?

What do u get from there use? 

This thread applys to all that DO NOT  think Var and Primo are the only compounds on earth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 23, 2012)

I can only speak on one oral and that's dbol as its the only one I've ever ran although I'm seeing some vargina in my future. Personally I like dbol. I've got great strength gains and weight gains from it. Yes water weight gains but I get very motivated when I see the scale climbing even when I know it's water weight. I loved my last cycle of test c/deca/dbol. I front and back loaded with dbol which was great because dbol makes me eat like a beast and I stalled out on my diet around week 13 of my cycle and the dbol helped me put on a few extra lbs before pct. I think orals have thier place and even with the liver toxicity can be helpful as long as you are careful and pay attention to what your body is telling you. I started my current cycle of prop/ace before I threw the ace in with 50mg of dbol Ed for te first 8 days but was feeling really weird on it. Couldn't really explain what was going on but I knew something wasn't right so I dropped it. Just like with any AAS, listen to what your body is telling you, get blood work, check bp, watch for sides, and be smart. Don't run 150mg of dbol or abombs for 10 weeks. Listen to the old timers and ppl that know thier shit. Not the dealer or the "huge guy" in the gym. We're here for your best interest. They're there for $ and ego.


----------



## Bodybuilder (Apr 23, 2012)

Ive ran d-bol, tbol, a bombs and var. Anavar is by far my favorite oral. At a high dose, which IMO is a must, var will shape you up like no other oral. But, in order to get the full benefit from var it should be ran only by those with a body fat in the single digits. Only down side is its freaked price.


----------



## Zeek (Apr 23, 2012)

Phatbastard said:


> This thread applys to all that DO NOT  think Var and Primo are the only compounds on earth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 LMAO!!

  Don't forget testosterone!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 23, 2012)

I love oral... oh. Oral Steroids.

Love those too!  Dbol is by far the greatest pre-workout supplement ever. And - I will go further and say that I think its a GOOD idea for a first time user to run testosterone AND some dbol say 20 to 30mg per day. This I believe, will stop the impatient little bastards from wanting to up the dose of test because they aren't "feeling anything."

Dbol, awesome
Anavar, awesome
Winny, not awesome

On my list to try next are Drol and Tbol.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 23, 2012)

too many guys use them who are afriad to pin test.  so they are pretty popular...esp the pro hormones lately.  so some guys do 3-4 oral only cycles a yr....


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 23, 2012)

personally I prefer injectables!


----------



## Zeek (Apr 23, 2012)

absofsteel67 said:


> personally I prefer injectables!



 guys who run oral only cycles just got owned by Jenn!


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 23, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> guys who run oral only cycles just got owned by Jenn!



im interested to see how many ph guys call this place home...??


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 23, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> im interested to see how many ph guys call this place home...??



I brought over SnortinDbol.... He's a PH guy. little fucker lol... I've brought him over to the darkside though


----------



## Josh30013 (Apr 24, 2012)

I only inject as i love it to much.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 24, 2012)

Never took orals. I have given oral though. But that's another story.

I think I see Var and/or Dbol in my future!


----------



## weights=life (Apr 24, 2012)

J0SH30013 said:


> I only inject as i love it to much.


 agreed dont see the point in orals with all the injectables out there but i will try dbol and var to see what the hype is about...


----------



## Hurt (Apr 24, 2012)

I enjoyed dbol when I ran it.  Orals have a place STACKED with injectables (unless of course you have a vagina - didn't forget you Jenn!).  They serve their purpose - the strength, size, and water from dbol was great to kick off my test cycle.

Next up is anavar(gina)!


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 24, 2012)

AlwaysAnabolic said:


> I enjoyed dbol when I ran it.  Orals have a place STACKED with injectables (unless of course you have a vagina - didn't forget you Jenn!).  They serve their purpose - the strength, size, and water from dbol was great to kick off my test cycle.
> 
> Next up is anavar(gina)!



Thanks babe, but orals are far from my favorite...and now that I have some mast.....I'll let you know how that and primo go together in the future


----------



## Hurt (Apr 24, 2012)

absofsteel67 said:


> Thanks babe, but orals are far from my favorite...and now that I have some mast.....I'll let you know how that and primo go together in the future



I know I know...didn't say they were your favorite...but I do remember you reprimanding someone who was talking sh*t about oral-only's....

Oh wow! Mast too? Are you going to just stack the two injectables, or keep the var too?


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 24, 2012)

AlwaysAnabolic said:


> I know I know...didn't say they were your favorite...but I do remember you reprimanding someone who was talking sh*t about oral-only's....
> 
> Oh wow! Mast too? Are you going to just stack the two injectables, or keep the var too?



Nope, just the two injectables next time...if I start to see water gain, I will of course add nolva again


----------



## Solid Snake (Apr 24, 2012)

orals are nice for a quick boost but are often abused by those affraid to stick themselves. i probably wont use dbol again but I would like to try tbol and anavar.


----------



## Retired Bulldog (Nov 15, 2014)

Tbol works for me


----------



## shenky (Nov 15, 2014)

The only oral I've ran is >dundundun< DIANABOL, and you know what? It might be the only oral I ever run. I love it! Why break what is not broken. Everyday you're bigger, stronger and it just gets better as the cycle carries on, then, if on a longer ester, when the pills run out, the injectable starts kicking in. So yeah, dianabol is all I need. I'll probably never run a cycle without it. The only major downsides is e2 and blood pressure are both difficult to manage.


----------



## deadlift666 (Nov 15, 2014)

Try anadrol. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Want2lift (Nov 15, 2014)

Tried quite a few orals at the start of my gear career, always with test. UG Dbol doesn't sit well with me, I get lethargic in days. I can however use pink thais and I love them. Totally different feel then UG DBol.  Anavar has its place and is fairly
Mild so that's a bonus. Drol has to much acne that goes along with it for me.  I stick to injectables now but wouldn't rule out using orals again. Probably wouldn't do Dbol or Drol again, I would stick the milder compounds. Var, proviron when cruising.


----------



## York (Nov 15, 2014)

I've run dbol and loved it for a jump start. Ran winny and hated it because of the effect it had on my shoulders which are already bad. Never again.


----------



## ToDie4Test (Nov 15, 2014)

Just came in to say that Var (80-100 mg/day) is the GOAT oral.  Strength gains, crazy vascularity, fat loss, and NO hair loss!  Love me some var.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 16, 2014)

Bodybuilder said:


> Ive ran d-bol, tbol, a bombs and var. Anavar is by far my favorite oral. At a high dose, which IMO is a must, var will shape you up like no other oral. But,* in order to get the full benefit from var it should be ran only by those with a body fat in the single digits*. Only down side is its freaked price.



Very false statement!

The strength gains alone make it great for anyone plus most that think they are single digits sure as shit are not.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 16, 2014)

I've run these

Dbol, anavar, superdrol, and winstrol..

Dbol.... was amazing and grew quick.. my shit was pharmacy grade

Var... was good but I dropped it too soon

Superdrol. .. was the most effective but felt like shit the entire run... I gained crazy weight and strength quicky.. All dry gains

Winstrol...I enjoyed greatly...


----------



## transcend2007 (Nov 16, 2014)

I have only run var.  I've never been single digit bodyfat, but I love var.  I gain strength and muscles are definitely fuller.  It does effect lipids so I only run one time per year for 6 to 8 weeks 80mgs or less.   It is the bomb!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 16, 2014)

I like my oral to come from POB..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2014)

whats up phatbastard I miss u..U were one nutty fuk bro! bahahaha .I love me some orALS


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2014)

Zeek said:


> LMAO!!
> 
> Don't forget testosterone!



hello zeek how are u doing?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 16, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> hello zeek how are u doing?



"I'm doing dead thank you very much" - zeek


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2014)

phat was crazy but I liked him..I know him for a long time and i wish he could have been a normal guy..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2014)

Hurt said:


> I enjoyed dbol when I ran it.  Orals have a place STACKED with injectables (unless of course you have a vagina - didn't forget you Jenn!).  They serve their purpose - the strength, size, and water from dbol was great to kick off my test cycle.
> 
> Next up is anavar(gina)!



this guy is the reason newbs should stick to test only.....The gear knocked this idiot out cold hahahahaha...Always hated hurt


----------



## Gt500face (Nov 17, 2014)

I've run dbol, drol, dbol and drol at the same time, and anavar. I noticed great results except from the var. I guess my body just doesnt respond well to it. I love me some drol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 17, 2014)

Gt500face said:


> I've run dbol, drol, dbol and drol at the same time, and anavar. I noticed great results except from the var. I guess my body just doesnt respond well to it. I love me some drol



if u compare var result to dbol or drol I can see why your disappointed ...I get good results from var especially when im very lean..I also like the strength gains from var...U cant compare dbol or drol with anavar


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 18, 2014)

dbol is great but i wanna try halo


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 18, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Very false statement!
> 
> The strength gains alone make it great for anyone plus most that think they are single digits sure as shit are not.




I will never get all this "use this compound on single digits or use that compound on single digits" THAT MY FRIENDS IS MALARKY use mast at 20% bodyfat the crap still works I am living proof. Same with Var...

Oh I know never use gear at all unless your 12% body fat or under...... PUUUUUUUUUUKKKKKKKEEEEEE


----------



## Beefcake (Nov 18, 2014)

So blob with your diet in check how much weight did you lose on the masteron and var cycle?  Curious to see if it really works with a double digit percentage.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 26, 2014)

yo phat was sup


----------



## Canadian muscle (Nov 26, 2014)

I use an oral in every cycle. Dbol is also my go to pre-workout supplement.


----------



## nastyNate (Nov 27, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> I will never get all this "use this compound on single digits or use that compound on single digits" THAT MY FRIENDS IS MALARKY use mast at 20% bodyfat the crap still works I am living proof. Same with Var...
> 
> Oh I know never use gear at all unless your 12% body fat or under...... PUUUUUUUUUUKKKKKKKEEEEEE




exactly. I don't think most will see the benefit of winny unless they are low bf but other than that whatever. I'm always amazed at all the guys at 9% bf with no abs. Come on, those scales that give your bf are accurate right nasty? haha ok, right.


----------



## desertrock (Apr 13, 2016)

Old thread, but I'll add my 2 cents

I actually like Winstrol... even 20mg gives me better pumps than say 40mgs of DBol, and without the blood pressure spike. I guess these affect everyone differently.

Drol... I liked its effects, but it's been a few years since I've run it since it always killed my appetite. I'm gonna give it another shot one of these days though.


----------



## DreamChaser (Apr 15, 2016)

Love orals.Dbol,SD,m1t, and epistane. Want to try var..


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 15, 2016)

*P.O.B introduced me to the " Power Candy"
50 mg D-Bol 
+
100 mg drol

this will turn you into a fukin freak in the gym.

works so well it would even do that for the midget JADA!*


----------



## Jada (Apr 15, 2016)

Lmfao^^^^^^


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 15, 2016)

I miss you phatbastard lolol.  Tool


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 15, 2016)

tenaciousa said:


> ....I misread the title.



Naturally I think everyone did !!!!!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 15, 2016)

tenaciousa said:


> ....I misread the title.





LeanHerm said:


> Naturally I think everyone did !!!!!!!



I didn't, you pervs!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 15, 2016)

Tis better to give than receive.

Tis better to give then receive ...

Grammer be importanter.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 15, 2016)

got me some oral last night in the car old school style


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 15, 2016)

hello phat and zeek you fuks


----------



## BrutesorGods (Apr 16, 2016)

Dbol is pretty neato. So neato that in my excitement I wrote "****ING MAGIC 50ea" in sharpy on the bag it was in. Super short half life which is both good and bad. Makes for great preworkout but fades quick. Var is also ****ing awesome. Makes me strong as an ox even without much food.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Apr 16, 2016)

GreatGunz said:


> *P.O.B introduced me to the " Power Candy"
> 50 mg D-Bol
> +
> 100 mg drol
> ...



Sounds like an interesting mix honestly.  I'd be interested to try it next winter.


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm on dbol right now, stacked with test, only my first cycle so take my opinion with a grain of salt, but dbol makes me strong as an ox, and feel really good/motivated.


----------

